# Kimber compact arched mag well



## buzzoo63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am planning to get a arched mainspring/mag well on my Kimber compact. By the kimber home page it looks like they have discontinued this item so I was going to get a Smith and Alexander. Does the officers model from Smith and Alexander fit a Kimber compact ?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The S&A should fit ok but be aware some parts arent "standard" on some kimbers(grip safety is different to operate the firing pin block) so check out parts carefully before spending money......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Call them and they can tell you.There may be an issue with the grip safety needing clearance but they build that into the specs so it can drop in a sloppy gun or be fit to a better one.Pretty easy,just keep us informed.


----------

